# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Τροφοδοτικο 0-30V/10A

## ikaros1978

Προκειται για ενα κλασσικο εργαστηριακο τροφοδοτικο 0-30v / 10A
Καρδια του τροφοδοτικου ειναι το http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje.../index_gr.html. Δεν χρησιμοποιησα το προσφερομενο pcb αλλα εφτιαξα ενα απο την αρχη γιατι ηθελα να εχει πανω ολους τους πυκνωτες και με ακροδεκτες να φτανουν πανω του τα 220v , οι 4 επαφες τις γεφυρας, οι 2 του διακοπτη, οι 6 επαφες των 2 ποτενσιομετρων,οι 4 επαφες των 2 τυλιγματων του μετασχηματιστη.ολα σε ενα νοικοκυρεμενα δηλαδη  :Wink: .


το κουτι ειναι το d-704 στο οποιο αφου εκοψα μια ψυκτρα 15χ16 στα δυο την εβαλα στην πλατη του ανοιγοντας πρωτα τις τρυπες για τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου και την γεφυρα


μετα τοποθετηθηκαν οι μετασχηματιστες (ενας 30v/300w και ενας 2x7volt για τα οργανα),η πλακετα του τροφοδοτικου και οι πλακετα τροφοδοσιας των οργανων.Και αφου ανοιχτηκαν και οι τρυπες στην προσοψη για τα οργανα , ποτενσιομετρα,μπορνες κτλ συρναμολογηθηκαν ολα μαζι


συνεχεια στο επομενο ποστ.......

----------

billisj (09-03-14), 

ironda19 (16-06-13)

----------


## ikaros1978

μετα συνεχιζουμε με την διαδικασια της ολης καλωδιωσης...και παταμε το ON  :Smile: 



και αφου βαλουμε το καπακι το αποτελεσμα ειναι αυτο

και μια δοκιμη στο φορτιο να το ζορισουμε λιγο να δουμε...αλλα δεν ειχαμε κανενα προβλημα.λιγο ζεστη η ψυκτρα αλλα εντος οριων


γραμματα μπροστα φτωχα με letraset,.....ισα ισα να μην ειναι γυμνο

----------


## dj kostas

απο το site που το πηρες το σχεδιο γινετε λογος για 3 αμπερ.
προφανος εβαλες περισοτερα τρανζιστορ παραλληλα.
χρηαστηκε καμια αλλαγη στο υπολιπο κυκλωμα;

----------


## ikaros1978

ε ναι το τρανζιστορ που εχει το μαμα κυκλωμα το χρησιμοποιησα σαν οδηγο για την συστοιχεια των tip3055 που εχω στην εξοδο.
Αλλαγες:
H R16 ειναι περιττη και σε 2 απο τις 10αδες δοκιμες μου δημιουργεισε προβλημα (μου εκαψε το 2ν2219)
Η R18 αντι για 56Κ ειναι 15Κ
 και σε τροφοδοτικα με πολυ ρευμα (>10Α) καλο ειναι στα 1 και 5 Pin του U3 (το offset δηλαδη) να γειωθει με ενα τριμερακι 100K
Επισης προφανως δεν χρησιμοποιησα αυτες τις διοδους που εχει στην γεφυρα ουτε τον ενα μονο πυκνωτη.ομοιως και την διοδο στην εξοδο εβαλα μια πιο μεγαλη ενω στην εξοδο μπηκε και μια 330Ω/17W ( η οποια σημειωτεον ειναι λιγη σε watt) για την εκφορτιση των πυκνωτων

----------


## billtsig

φίλε έσκισες μπράβο πόσο πήγε η τιμή χωρίς κ  με τροφοδοτικά

----------


## ikaros1978

δεν τα εχω υπολογισει..ας το κανω τωρα επ ευκαιριας  :Smile: 

λοιπον...
μετασχηματιστες-------40 ευρω
κουτι------18 ευρω
tip3055-----8 ευρω
υλικα πλακετας + φωτοευαισθητη πλακετα 30 ευρω
οργανα 20 ευρω
ποτενσιομετρα μπορνες διακοπτης γεφυρα καλωδια κτλ 12 ευρω
ψυκτρα 12 ευρω
συνολο 140 ευρω!

----------


## Spirtos

Πολύ όμορφη και μαζεμένη κατασκευή, ωραίος  :Smile: ....

Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που ενίσχυσες τα σημεία τα πλακέτας...χαλκός από καλώδιο και κόλληση?

----------


## ikaros1978

ευχαριστω Σπυρο.....δεν χρειαστηκε να βαλω καλωδιο απο κατω..επειδη εκανα ηδη φαρδια την φλεβα γεμισε με αρκετη ποσοτητα κολλησης

----------


## billtsig

ευχαριστώ κ πάλι φίλε οι φωτοευαίσθητες πόσο έχουν περίπου ?

----------


## ikaros1978

θεσνικη 8-9 ευρω η Α4 ....τωρα εκει στην αθηνα καποιος μου ελεγε 10 ευρω...αλλα οι συντοπιτες αθηναιοι θα μας πουν ακριβως

----------


## Garfield

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή. Ωστόσο μπορείς να δεις στην σελίδα http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...001/index.html κάποιες βελτιώσεις, καθώς το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα έκαιγε τους τελστικούς.

----------


## ikaros1978

ευχαριστω Βασιλη. και για τα καλα σου λογια και για το link...μεχρι τωρα ευτυχως τετοια προβληματα δεν ειχα  :Wink:

----------


## tasosmos

> θεσνικη 8-9 ευρω η Α4 ....τωρα εκει στην αθηνα καποιος μου ελεγε 10 ευρω...αλλα οι συντοπιτες αθηναιοι θα μας πουν ακριβως



Οντως, οι περισσοτεροι 10€ την εχουν την μονης οψης Α4. Μερικοι κ κατι παραπανω...

Ωραια κατασκευη btw!

----------


## ikaros1978

ε ενταξει 1 ευρω πανω 1 ευρω κατω...η δουλεια μας να γινεται!  :Wink:

----------


## SIERA

μπραβο βαγγελη ομορφα πραγματα βλεπω παλι..!!! :Wink: 

οσο για της τιμες που εβαλες επαθα  ενα ψιλοσοκ μιας και τα ποιο πολλα υλικα απο αυτα αν θα τα επαιρνα απο εδω που μενω θα τα επαιρνα πολυ ποιο πανω...

----------


## ikaros1978

ευχαριστω Νικο..ε τωρα βαλε και ενα 10% πανω σε περιπτωση που κατι ξεχασα η που δεν θυμαμαι καλα....εχει μονο τα απαραιτητα υλικα..ισα ισα να δουλευει δηλαδη χαχαχαχα

----------


## Hulk

Μπραβο Βαγγελη! αψογο! εκανες πολυ καλη δουλεια. Στο κουτι τα γραμματα που εβαλες ειναι καποια αυτοκολλητα; τα οργανακια τα πηρες απο καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων;
Σε ζαλισα λιγο ε; Εχω αρχισει το δικο μου και ψαχνομαι ακομα πως να το κανω.

----------


## xsterg

αρκετα καλη και καθαρή κατασκευή. εκει που θα επαιρνε βελτιωση ειναι στο οτι εγω θα εβαζα εναν μετασχηματιστη αντι για δυο. απλά θα ζήταγα να εχει και δυο 12v τυλιγματα επιπλεον. σε τετοιες κατασκευες αυτο κανω παντα. κατα τα αλλα ειναι μια πολυ καλη κατασκευη. μπραβο!

----------


## ikaros1978

Σαββα οχι βεβαια δεν με ζαλισες.Τα γραμματα ειναι απο τα παλια κλασσικα letraset..αυτοκολλητα μεν αλλα τα πατας εσυ απο πανω για να κολλησουν.Τα οργανα ειναι απο
http://cgi.ebay.com/3-1-2-Green-LED-...item3a5d3879bd

 Φιλε xsterg και γω το ιδιο κανω με τους μετασχηματιστες απλα αυτους τους ειχα απο παλιες κατασκευες και τους εκμεταλλευτηκα εδω να μην παραγγελνω αλλους

----------


## p.gabr

Πολυ  ωραιο   μπαβο    Βαγγελη   ΩΡΑΙΑ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗ    Βασικα ολα ειναι  σωστα τοποθεηιμενα  και τα εξοδου  και οι διαστασεις του κουτιου      Καλυτερες μπορνες τις αξιζε  και  διπλες ειναι  παντα  χρησιμες

----------


## markisi13

Μπράβο Βαγγέλη...
Πολύ ωραία και πολύ προσεγμένη η κατασκευή σου!

Για τις φωτοευαίσθητες Αθήνα λίγο πάνω από 10€ τις έχουν....Φαρμακείο!

----------


## billtsig

> ε ενταξει 1 ευρω πανω 1 ευρω κατω...η δουλεια μας να γινεται!



  ε ναι σιγά ευχαριστώ κ πάλι επίσης ευχαριστώ tasosmos

----------


## ikaros1978

> Πολυ  ωραιο   μπαβο    Βαγγελη   ΩΡΑΙΑ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗ    Βασικα ολα ειναι  σωστα τοποθεηιμενα  και τα εξοδου  και οι διαστασεις του κουτιου      Καλυτερες μπορνες τις αξιζε  και  διπλες ειναι  παντα  χρησιμες



σε ευχαριστω....η αληθεια ειναι οτι απο μπορνες δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο.Τις ειχα εδω στο στοκ....αλλα ενταξει....τρωγονται κι αυτες....

----------


## aris285

Μπραβο Βαγγελη τελεια η κατασκευη και πολυ ομορφη.
Μια ερωτηση τα γραματα πανω στα κουτια με τι τα κανετε; αυτοκολητα ειναι;

----------


## savnik

> Στο κουτι τα γραμματα που εβαλες ειναι καποια αυτοκολλητα;







> Τα γραμματα ειναι απο τα παλια κλασσικα letraset..αυτοκολλητα μεν αλλα τα πατας εσυ απο πανω για να κολλησουν.







> Μια ερωτηση τα γραματα πανω στα κουτια με τι τα κανετε; αυτοκολητα ειναι;



Έχει ήδη δοθεί απάντηση.

----------


## FILMAN

Mια μικρή παρατήρηση μόνο: Η ψύκτρα πρέπει να μπαίνει ούτως ώστε τα φύλλα της να είναι κατακόρυφα, για να μπορεί να διέρχεται ο αέρας από ανάμεσά τους ανεβαίνοντας καθώς ζεσταίνεται.

----------


## ikaros1978

Πολυ σωστο κι αυτο Φιλιιππε.Δεν ηθελα και γω να μπουνε ετσι.Απλα αν την εκοβα καθετα και οχι οριζοντια δεν βολευε στην τοποθετηση πισω στην πλατη.Και πιστευω οτι το επομενο τροφοδοτικο που θα κανω θα ειναι με εσωτερικα στυλ τουνελ και blower.Αν με κουρασε κατι πολυ ηταν οι τρυπες με κολαουζο για τα τρανζιστορ! Και για οσους δεν ξερουν ετσι για την ιστορια η τρυπα με κολαουζο ειναι πολυ επιπονη και χρονοβορα διαδικασια.Και χρησιμοπουμε και τα 3 τεμαχια του σετ για να εχουμε καλο αποτελεσμα.Διαφορετικα κλοτσανε,σπανε,δεν σφιγγουν καλα,κτλ προβληματα!

Επισης εκανα και ακομα μια πολυ σημαντικη βελτιωση.Εβαλα ενα ρελε και εναν συγκριτη στην εξοδο ωστε απο 0-15 βολτ να χρησιμοποιω το πρωτο τυλιγμα του μετασχηματιστη και απο 0-30v χρησιμοποιουνται και τα δυο.Ετσι στις χαμηλες τασεις δολευουν πολυ πιο ξεκουραστα τα εξοδου.

----------


## makis.civ

Ωραίος ο Βαγγέλης, πολύ λεπτή και κόμπακτ κατασκευή, μπράβο!!!!

----------


## ikaros1978

ευχαριστω Μακη....πρωτη φορα αποκαλουν κατασκευη μου κομπακτ!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## spirakos

Εσκισε Βαγγελη το τροφοδοτικο σου
Ισως το πιο συμμαζεμενο που εχω δει

Καλοδουλευτο

----------


## moutoulos

Βαγγέλη η κατασκευή σου είναι μια χαρά, και ... πολύ μπράβο σου  :Thumbup1: .

Μια απορία όμως:
Γιατί χρησιμοποίησες 10xΤΙΡ3055 για 10Α, τη στιγμή που με 5xΤΙΡ3055 πάλι θα είχες 10Α.

----------


## ikaros1978

Σε ευχαριστω Γρηγορη.
Γιατι εβαλα 10? Κοιτα να δεις.Η ταση στους συλλεκτες ειναι περιπου 40 v. Αν τραβηξεις στα 5 βολτ 10 αμπερ και τα 10 tip3055 λιγα ειναι  :Smile:  Μεγαλη δηλαδη η πτωση τασης και μεγαλο το ζορι που τρωνε.Απο την αλλη ολη η ψυξη ειναι  φυσικη , εννοωντας οτι δεν υπαρχουν blower.Βεβαια μετα χρησιμοποιησα και την μεσαια ληψη του μετασχηματιστη και ετσι σε τασεις κατω απο 16 βολτ δουλευει μονο το μισο δευτερευον οποτε το ζορι ειναι μικροτερο.

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι σωστό αυτό που λες. Ξέχασα την "φυσική" ψύξη. Πήγα να σου προτείνω (περιττό βέβαια αφού το έχεις ήδη φτιάξει)
την χρήση του μισού μετασχηματιστή (αν είχε μεσαία λήψη, που έχει), όταν χρησιμοποιείς, την μισή τάση που μπορεί να 
δώσει στην έξοδο το τροφοδοτικό ..., αλλά βλέπω οτι και αυτό το έχεις κάνει ... :Thumbup1: 

Εφόσον το έχεις κάνει λοιπόν (μισό μετασχηματιστή, κάτω απο την μισή τάση στην έξοδο), με αυτή την ψήκτρα πιστεύω 
δεν θα είχες πρόβλημα.

Σε ένα πρόχειρο τροφοδοτικό που έχω 10Α, έχω 4xTIP3055, με τάση συλλέκτη 42VDC, και περίπου την μισή ψήκτρα σε 
σχέση με την δικιά σου, αλλά με auto FAN στους 60C, και εναλλαγή τυλίγματος μετασχηματιστή κάτω απο τα 15VDC στην 
έξοδο, δηλαδή 21VDC στο συλλέκτη (15VAC, μισό μετασχηματιστή).

Μη με παρεξηγείσεις, δεν σου κάνω "παρατήρηση"  :Rolleyes:   :Laugh:  :Laugh: , απλά την γνώμη μου λεω, για το πως είναι σε μένα. 
Εξάλλου είπαμε ..., το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι φοβερό  :Wink: . Επισυνάπτω και δυο φωτό (Γι'αυτό άργησα να ποστάρω  :Lol: ).

----------


## ikaros1978

και παρατηρηση να μου εκανες Γρηγορη δεν θα παρεξηγιομουν.Να σαι και παλι καλα για τα καλα σου λογια.
Το επομενο παντως θα το κανω να ειναι με blower σιγουρα.Και παλι ευχαριστω

----------

moutoulos (27-03-11)

----------


## NikosKallithea

> Σαββα οχι βεβαια δεν με ζαλισες.Τα γραμματα ειναι απο τα παλια κλασσικα letraset..αυτοκολλητα μεν αλλα τα πατας εσυ απο πανω για να κολλησουν.Τα οργανα ειναι απο
> http://cgi.ebay.com/3-1-2-Green-LED-...item3a5d3879bd
> 
>  Φιλε xsterg και γω το ιδιο κανω με τους μετασχηματιστες απλα αυτους τους ειχα απο παλιες κατασκευες και τους εκμεταλλευτηκα εδω να μην παραγγελνω αλλους



Γεια σας παιδια

Επειδη δεν βρισκω πουθενα αυτα τα letraset για μια κατασκευη που εχω, μηπως μπορεί καποιος να μου δωσει μια διεύθυνση που να πουλάνε τετοια γράμματα.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

> Γεια σας παιδια
> 
> Επειδη δεν βρισκω πουθενα αυτα τα letraset για μια κατασκευη που εχω, μηπως μπορεί καποιος να μου δωσει μια διεύθυνση που να πουλάνε τετοια γράμματα.



Σε βιβλιοπωλειο η καταστημα που πουλαει ειδη σχεδιου εχεις μεγαλυτερη πιθανοτητα να βρεις και σε διαφορες διαστασεις και οχι στα καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων εξαρτηματων

----------


## Manthosvf

αυτο θελω να κανο βαγγελη ομως κανενα σχηματηκο με της αλαγες που εκανες pcb!

----------


## ikaros1978

αν δεν βιαζεσαι Μανθο σε λιγες μερες θα το ανεβασω να το καθαρογραψω και να τα εχουμε ολα μαζι.Οσο για το pcb επειδη δουλευω το express pcb εφτιαξα εκει ενα αν σε ενδιαφερει.Αλλα δεν κερδισεις σε χωρο,ιδιο μεγεθος βγαινει.Το pcb που δινει το site αυτο ειναι μια χαρα απλα πιστευω θα μπορουσε να γινει κατα πολυ μικροτερη μιας και οσοι την εφτιαξαν θα συμφωνησουν στο οτι τα εξαρτηματα ειναι πολυ αραια μεταξυ τους.Συντομα παντως θα φτιαξω μια πολυ μικροτερη και θα την ανεβασω.

----------


## Manthosvf

δεν βιαζομαι βαγγελη απλα εκανα ενα κυκλωμα και δεν μου δουλεψε και θα κανο αυτο τωρα και σκευτομαι να το κανο η με 2χ12 μετασχιματιστη η με 24 με 24 θα ειναι ποιο οικονομικο ετσι δεν ειναι απλα θα ζοριζω τα τιπ... το πολυ πολυ βαζω και ενα ανεμιστηρακι ευχαρηστω για το χρονο σου  :Smile:

----------


## sv4lqcnik

γεια σου ρε βαγκο με τα διαχρονικα σου τι λεει ρε θηριο πως τα βλεπουν γενικως τα πραματα εκει εχει φως η σκοταδι;;

----------


## Manthosvf

:Confused1:

----------


## Manthosvf

Μας ξεχασες ρε βαγγελη διακοπεσ πηγες  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ikaros1978

που χρονος! και για κατουρημα ..υπενθυμιση στο κινητο θα βαζουμε σε λιγο!!!!  :Smile: 
Δεν την εφτιαξα ακομα Μανθο.Βεβαια μην νομιζεις οτι θα βγει και κατα πολυ μικροτερη απο την 'μαμα' πλακετα.Το πολυ 10-20%.

----------


## Manthosvf

εφτιαξα τιν μαμα πλακετα θα τιν δοκιμασο σε λιγο  :Smile:  kalh epitixia :Lol:  δεν γυρισο σε καμια ωρα στηλτε κανενα ασθενοφορο  :Tongue2:

----------


## termagazis

> εφτιαξα τιν μαμα πλακετα θα τιν δοκιμασο σε λιγο  kalh epitixia δεν γυρισο σε καμια ωρα στηλτε κανενα ασθενοφορο




που?διευθυνση???

----------


## ikaros1978

χμμμμ...σαν πολυ δεν αργει???   :Huh:

----------


## termagazis

ναι αλλα επιμενω πως δεν εχουμε την διευθηνση!που να στειλουμε ασθενοφορο????

----------


## termagazis

> ε ναι το τρανζιστορ που εχει το μαμα κυκλωμα το χρησιμοποιησα σαν οδηγο για την συστοιχεια των tip3055 που εχω στην εξοδο.
> Αλλαγες:
> H R16 ειναι περιττη και σε 2 απο τις 10αδες δοκιμες μου δημιουργεισε προβλημα (μου εκαψε το 2ν2219)
> Η R18 αντι για 56Κ ειναι 15Κ
> και σε τροφοδοτικα με πολυ ρευμα (>10Α) καλο ειναι στα 1 και 5 Pin του U3 (το offset δηλαδη) να γειωθει με ενα τριμερακι 100K
> Επισης προφανως δεν χρησιμοποιησα αυτες τις διοδους που εχει στην γεφυρα ουτε τον ενα μονο πυκνωτη.ομοιως και την διοδο στην εξοδο εβαλα μια πιο μεγαλη ενω στην εξοδο μπηκε και μια 330Ω/17W ( η οποια σημειωτεον ειναι λιγη σε watt) για την εκφορτιση των πυκνωτων



θα μας εξηγησεις λιγο καποιες αποριες?
-πως χρησιμοποιησες το τρανζιστορ του κυκλωματος σαν οδηγο?(πως κ που συνδεοντε τα υπολοιπα δηλαδη?)
-την R16 την καταργουμε τελειως ε?
-τι εννοεις "καλο ειναι στα 1 και 5 Pin του U3 (το offset δηλαδη) να γειωθει με ενα τριμερακι 100Κ"(αν καταλαβα καλα αυτα τα pin στο κυκλωμα δεν ειναι πουθενα συνδεμενα κ εμεις τα συνδεουμε με τριμμερ στο -?αν βαλουμε αντισταση?κ αν δεν ειναι για πανω απο 10Α?τα αφηνουμε οπως ειναι η καλο ειναι να τα κανουμε οπως λες?)
-η 330Ω/17W ειναι απαραιτητη?κ πως συνδεετε?παραλληλα στην εξοδο?
ουφ!!!!πρηξιμο ε? εκτος αν εχεις κανα σχηματικο ετοιμο με τις αλλαγες που εχεισ κανει κ μπορεσεις κ θες να μας το ανεβασεις  :Biggrin:

----------


## ikaros1978

κακως δεν εκατσα να κανω ενα σχεδιακι και το κακο ειναι οτι τωρα δεν προλαβαινω.Το εχει ο Μανθος νομιζω (αν γυρισει βεβαια μετα την δοκιμη!! χαχαχαχαχαχα)

Η R16 (1KΩ) δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να την καταργησεις,απλα εγω δεν την βαζω γιατι οσες φορες μου εκανε ζημια αυτην μου την εκανε.Και δεν την θεωρω απαραιτητη.
Αν ειναι για 10Α μην βαζεις τιποτα στο U3.Εγω στις παμπολλες δοκιμες που εκανα (τραβηξα μεχρι και 45Α σε μια δοκιμη) παρατηρησα πτωση τασης και ασταθειες διαφορες.Με την χρηση του offset του U3 ολα αυτα εξαλειφθηκαν.Αστο ως εχει λοιπον.Μην βαζεις τιποτα.Εγω αυτες τις τρελες δοκιμες τις εκανα για το νεο τροφοδοτικο που φτιαχνω που ευελπιστω συντομα να το τελειωσω γιατι πολυ καιρο με παιδευει (60Α γαρ)
Η 330Ω (η οποια ειναι μικρη σχετικα)ειναι για την εκφορτιση των πυκνωτων ωστε κλεινοντας το τροφοδοτικο να μην εχεις ταση στην εξοδο και συνδεεται ναι στην εδοξο.Αλλα αν ειναι να βαλεις βαλε μεγαλυτερη και σε ωμ και σε watt.το καλυτερο ειναι πιστευω δυο 1Κ/17W παραλληλα (500Ω δηλαδη).
Πρηξιμο οχι βρε Σπυρο,χαρα μου

----------


## termagazis

> κακως δεν εκατσα να κανω ενα σχεδιακι και το κακο ειναι οτι τωρα δεν προλαβαινω.Το εχει ο Μανθος νομιζω (αν γυρισει βεβαια μετα την δοκιμη!! χαχαχαχαχαχα)
> 
> Η R16 (1KΩ) δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να την καταργησεις,απλα εγω δεν την βαζω γιατι οσες φορες μου εκανε ζημια αυτην μου την εκανε.Και δεν την θεωρω απαραιτητη.
> Αν ειναι για 10Α μην βαζεις τιποτα στο U3.Εγω στις παμπολλες δοκιμες που εκανα (τραβηξα μεχρι και 45Α σε μια δοκιμη) παρατηρησα πτωση τασης και ασταθειες διαφορες.Με την χρηση του offset του U3 ολα αυτα εξαλειφθηκαν.Αστο ως εχει λοιπον.Μην βαζεις τιποτα.Εγω αυτες τις τρελες δοκιμες τις εκανα για το νεο τροφοδοτικο που φτιαχνω που ευελπιστω συντομα να το τελειωσω γιατι πολυ καιρο με παιδευει (60Α γαρ)
> Η 330Ω (η οποια ειναι μικρη σχετικα)ειναι για την εκφορτιση των πυκνωτων ωστε κλεινοντας το τροφοδοτικο να μην εχεις ταση στην εξοδο και συνδεεται ναι στην εδοξο.Αλλα αν ειναι να βαλεις βαλε μεγαλυτερη και σε ωμ και σε watt.το καλυτερο ειναι πιστευω δυο 1Κ/17W παραλληλα (500Ω δηλαδη).
> Πρηξιμο οχι βρε Σπυρο,χαρα μου



60Α???καλο ακουγεται!!!!!!παντως αμα ειναι να κανει ζημια η r16 να την καταργησουμε τελειως.αν εχεισ διαπιστωσει κατι τετοιο.
γιατι εβαλες το τριμμερ ομως στο offset κ οχι αντισταση?επρεπε να το ψαξεις δηλαδη με το τριμμερ που ακριβως συμπεριφερεται καλυτερα?
η 330Ω παραλληλα ομως παει στην εξοδο?απο το + στο -?

----------


## ikaros1978

δεν θα σου κανει,εγω εκανα παραλογες δοκιμες.εβαλα τριμμερ για να φερω ακριβως την μηδενικη πτωση τασης.
Ναι στην εξοδο βαλτην

----------


## termagazis

> δεν θα σου κανει,εγω εκανα παραλογες δοκιμες.εβαλα τριμμερ για να φερω ακριβως την μηδενικη πτωση τασης.
> Ναι στην εξοδο βαλτην





βαγγελη μαλλον εγω δεν το διατυπωσα τοσο καλα κ δεν το επιασες σωστα το νοημα!!! :Biggrin: καταλαβα οτι η αντισταση θα μπει στην εξοδο.αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι πως συνδεεται?παραλληλα?να σε ρωτησω κ κατι τελευταιο.τι ευρος ρυθμισης εχει στο ρευμα?απο ποσο μεχρι ποσο ρυθμιζει δηλαδη?αν θεωρησουμε οτι τραβας 10Α.κανοντας περιορισμο,μεχρι ποσο το κατεβαζει το ρευμα?

----------


## ikaros1978

το ενα ακρο της αντιστασης στο + και το αλλο στο -.Παραλληλα δηλαδη.Ρυθμιζει απο μηδενικο ρευμα μεχρι οσο μπορει να δωσει το τροφοδοτικο σου.

----------


## termagazis

καταλαβα!!!σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες.ο Μανθος τι εγινε τελικα?εστειλες ασθενοφορο???? :Biggrin:

----------


## ikaros1978

περασε μια ωρα!!! ωχ! εκτος αν δουλεψε και εφυγε κατευθειαν για τα μπουζουκια!!!!!

----------


## Manthosvf

ηρθα δεν προλαβα να το δοκιμασο δεν πηστευα τοσο ενδιαφερον  :Lol:  μου εδωσε 2 λιψες αντιστασεις και 1 λαθος τρανζιστορ αντη bc557 εδωσε 556 και αντη για απλα διοδακια 1ν4148 μου εδωσε ζενερ ο θεος λετε να με φυλαξε λετε να ειναι κανενα σημαδη να το παρατησο  :Rolleyes:  να κανο και εγω μια ερωτηση επηδη θα εκανα δοκημες σε αυτο που ειπες δεν θα βαλω 2ν3055 θα βαλω τα τιπ3055 θα σηνδεσω και τα 6 που θελω να βαλω παραλληλα θελει και οδηγο το 2ν3055?

----------


## termagazis

> ηρθα δεν προλαβα να το δοκιμασο δεν πηστευα τοσο ενδιαφερον  μου εδωσε 2 λιψες αντιστασεις και 1 λαθος τρανζιστορ αντη bc557 εδωσε 556 και αντη για απλα διοδακια 1ν4148 μου εδωσε ζενερ ο θεος λετε να με φυλαξε λετε να ειναι κανενα σημαδη να το παρατησο  να κανο και εγω μια ερωτηση επηδη θα εκανα δοκημες σε αυτο που ειπες δεν θα βαλω 2ν3055 θα βαλω τα τιπ3055 θα σηνδεσω και τα 6 που θελω να βαλω παραλληλα θελει και οδηγο το 2ν3055?




ναι που ξερεις!!!αστο για αυριο καλυτερα!!! :Lol:

----------


## termagazis

νομιζω για οδηγο μπορεις να βαλεις ενα απο τα tip που εχεισ

----------


## Manthosvf

οδηγος δεν ειναι το 2ν2219?

----------


## termagazis

> οδηγος δεν ειναι το 2ν2219?




ναι στο αρχικο κυκλωμα αυτο ειναι οδηγος του 3055.ο βαγγελης ομως εκανε το 3055 οδηγο για τα υπολοιπα 3055!εσυ ποιον οδηγο εννοεις?

----------


## Manthosvf

βασηκα εχω μπερδευτη με την συνδεσμολογια πηρα το μαμα κυκλωμα  στην εξοδο που βγαζει για το 2ν3055 B.C.E θα βαλω πρωτα 1 τιπ3055 οδηγο και μετα θα βαλω τα υποληπα 6 ο βαγγελεις ετσι το εκανε? αν ναι πως ειναι αυτη η συνδεσμολογια του οδηγου και μετα του συνοδηγου δηλ τα υποληπα 6  :Lol: ...??

----------


## termagazis

> βασηκα εχω μπερδευτη με την συνδεσμολογια πηρα το μαμα κυκλωμα στην εξοδο που βγαζει για το 2ν3055 B.C.E θα βαλω πρωτα 1 τιπ3055 οδηγο και μετα θα βαλω τα υποληπα 6 ο βαγγελεις ετσι το εκανε? αν ναι πως ειναι αυτη η συνδεσμολογια του οδηγου και μετα του συνοδηγου δηλ τα υποληπα 6 ...??



αυτην ακριβως την συνδεσμολογια ηθελα κ εγω απο τον βαγγελη.νομιζω παντως πως ο εκπομπος του πρωτου 3055(αυτου που υπαρχει στο κυκλωμα)πρεπει να συνδεθει με τις βασεις των υπολοιπων 3055,οι συλλεκτες τους με τον συλλεκτη του πρωτου 3055(αυτουνου δηλαδη που υπαρχει στο αρχικο κυκλωμα),κ οι εκπομποι των 3055 πανε στην εξοδο και νομιζω ο καθε εκπομπος θελει κ μια βαττικη αντισταση.δεν ξερω ομως αν ο εκπομπος του πρωτου 3055 πρεπει να αποσυνδεθει απο την εξοδο η πρεπει να μεινει οπως ειναι κ να προστεθει κ σε αυτον μια βαττικη.οποτε περιμενε να στα πει ο βαγγελης καλυτερα να εισαι σιγουρος!!!!μην εχω κ εγω τυψεις !!!!χχιχιχιχιχιχιχιιχ  :Lol:

----------


## Manthosvf

xaxaxa αυτην ακρηβος την απορια εχω και εγω γιαυτο ειπα να κανο δοκιμες ας περιμενουμε τοτε  :Lol:

----------


## ikaros1978

αχ τι μου κανετε βραδιατικα...αντε παω να το σχεδιασω και σε 5 λεπτα επανερχομαι!!!  just wait!

----------


## spiroscfu

Τι του κάνετε του ανθρώπου της 2 το βράδυ ρε :Rolleyes:

----------


## ikaros1978

οριστε.Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.Το κοκκινος αγωγος χρωματιστηκε ετσι για να υπενθυμιζει οτι πρεπει να ειναι χοντρος και αναλογος του ρευματος που το διαρρεει.Το μπλε το το σημειωσα ωστε σε περιπτωση που βαλετε εκτος πλακετες την γεφυρα και τους πυκνωτες να μην το παραλειψετε.Απο ενα απο τα δυο σημεια του δευτερευοντος του μετασχηματιστη με ενα ψιλο καλωδιακι κατευθειαν κολλημα πανω στην ανοδο της D5! Αν εκανα δεκα τετοιες πλακετες τις 9 το ξεχναγα!!!  :Smile: 
επισης στην εξοδο φαινεται η διοδος προστασιας που θα βαλεται καθως και η αντισταση που λεγαμε πιο πανω (να ειναι μεγαλη σε watt οχι τσιγγουνιες!  :Smile:  )
λ

----------


## ikaros1978

ειδατε για να κανω σχεδια στις 2 το βραδυ?????. διορθωσα την μπλε γραμμη! σορρυ

----------


## navar

> στις 2 το βραδυ?????.



τα κάνω όοοοοολααααααααααα μετά τις 2 !

----------


## termagazis

> ειδατε για να κανω σχεδια στις 2 το βραδυ?????. διορθωσα την μπλε γραμμη! σορρυ




καπως ετσι το φανταζομουν!!!! :Biggrin:  στην εφερα ομως δεν μπορεις να πεις!!!βγηκα για να νομιζεις οτι πηγα για υπνο κ να το ανεβασεις!!ξαναμπηκα το πηρα σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ ...γεια σας!!!ωρα για υπνο!πλακα ειχαμε σημερα....

----------


## termagazis

καληνυχτα απο μενα κ ευχαριστω για τισ πληροφοριες κ το σχεδιο!

----------


## termagazis

ωπ!κοιταγα το σχεδιο κ μου γενηθηκε ακομα μια απορια!!!οταν ειπες οτι την R16 την καταργησες τι εννοουσες?οτι την εκανες βραχυκυκλωμα αντι της αντιστασης η οτι την βγαζεις κ καταργεις την ενωση του εκπομπου του Q2 με την εξοδο?(δηλαδη ο εκπομπος συνδεετε μονο στην βαση του Q4 κ οχι στην εξοδο ή συνδεετε και στην εξοδο αλλα με συρμα κ οχι με αντισταση?)

----------


## ikaros1978

την κατηργησα εντελως.

----------


## termagazis

> την κατηργησα εντελως.




τον εκπομπο του Q2 δηλαδη τον αποκοβουμε απο την εξοδο .γινεται ετσι δηλαδη:

----------


## ikaros1978

ακριβως!  :Wink:

----------


## Manthosvf

να με και εγω λοιπον κατι μου λεει να το σταματησο... πηγα το πρωη πρην παω στη δουλεια να παρω αυτα που μου ελειπαν και ξεχασα το τρανζηστορ αχ αυτη η βιασηνη και τωρα το βραδι που ειπα να το δοκιμασο λεω που ειναι το τρανζηστορ  :Sad:  πφφ αλλη μια μερρα πησω....

----------


## ikaros1978

ελα δεν πειραζει.Το καλο πραγμα αργει να γινει!

----------


## termagazis

> ελα δεν πειραζει.Το καλο πραγμα αργει να γινει!



ετσι ειναι!!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Manthosvf

λοιπον επεστρεψα μολις το εκανα και η εντιπωσης μου ετσι και ετσι βαζω φωτο βαιβαια δεν προλαβα να το βαλω σε κουτι γιατη ηθελα να δω καποιες αλαγες που πρεπει να το κανο ε τη λετε εκαψα και το δαχτηλο μ το σημαδη που σας ελεγα  :Lol: ...  Σας βλεπω ειστε ετοιμη να μου πειτε ποιο μεγαλη ψυκτρα ναι οκ θα βαλω γιατη βραζουν αν και τραβαω λιγα αμπερ 4Α αν τραβηξω 10 τη θα γηνει? εκρηξη μαλον... μετα στα 4-5 βολτ οταν το κατεβαζω ζεστενετε η ρ1 και η ρ7 σκευτομαι να βαλω ποιο πολλα βαττ κατα τα αλλα  θα δειξη αν δεν δειξη θα μου πει ο βαγγελεις βαλε συγκρητη με ρελε ελλα ομως που ο μετασχηματηστης μ ειναι 2χ28 στα 4α τσπ... σκευτομαι ακομα να βαλω και ενα πυκνοτη στην εξοδο... να και ενα βιντεακη που το ζωρησα για λιγο μην το καψο κιολας το πρωτο τροφοδοτικο μ :Smile: ...

----------


## ikaros1978

θα πω κατι που εχω παρατηρησει Μανθο και επειδη καποιοι δεν το ξερουν, η το αγνοουν, η δεν του δινουν σημασια: Το ζορι που τρωνε τα τρανζιστορ στην εξοδο δεν ειναι μονο οταν ας πουμε εχουμε περιπου υπολογισει οτι αντεχουν 5 αμπερ και μεις παμε να τραβηξουμε 6. Το ζορι ειναι και απο την πτωση τασης που τους επιβαλουμε.
Παραδειγμα: Το 'ζορι' στα τρανζιστορ ειναι μικροτερο αν απο τα 30 volt (ταση συλλεκτη)  τραβαμε στα 25 βολτ με ρευμα 5 αμπερ απ οτι 5 βολτ με ρευμα 6Α!

Η R1 ειναι η αντισταση εκφορτισης του πυκνωτη και καλο θα ειναι να υπερβαινουν τα 5w.Αν βρεις 2.2Κ/5w ειναι μια χαρα.
Η R7 ειναι η αντισταση που στην ουσια δουλευει σαν αισθητηρας ρευματος για το current limit.Καλο ειναι κι αυτη να ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο 5watt.Αν ειναι για 10Α το κυκλωμα σου  βαλε παραλληλα 3 αντιστασεις 0.47Ω/5w

Δεν θυμαμαι ποσο σε ampere θελεις να το κανεις το τροφοδοτικο.Αν θες να το κανεις 10Α πρεπει να βαλεις και τους αντιστοιχους πυκνωτες (περιπου 10.000uF) .

και η γραμμη απ οπου περναει το ρευμα (γεφυρα,πυκνωτης, συλλεκτης trans ισχυος,εκπομπος τρανς ισχυος αντισταση 0.1Ω,εξοδος ομοιως και για το μειον της εξοδου ( γενικα σαν συμβουλη) να ειναι χοντρουτσικο και καλα κολλημενος στις κολλησεις καλωδιο.

αυτα!

----------


## Manthosvf

οκ θα δω τη θα κανο αυριο θα κανο και μερικα πηραματα  :Lol:  καλο ειναι αν δεν χαλασουμε δεν μαθαινουμε κιολας λενε  :Lol:  οποσδηποτε παντος θα βαλο παραληλες αντηστασης μια ψυκτρα με ανεμηστηρη μεγαλητερη και ενα πυκνοτη στην εξοδο ουτες ση αλλος εβαλα ψυξτρα στην αντησταση εξοδου  :Wink:  πρως το παρον θα δουλευει στα 4Α και κατι ακομα το λεντ δεν το παρατιρησα να αναβη θα το δω αυριο θα σσας πω νεοτερα αν δεν καω  :Biggrin:

----------


## p.gabr

βαγγελη αμα με το καλο ξαναρθεις  εχεις να μου φερεις και μενα τις πλακετες .λεω να φτειαξω και εγω γιατι αυτο που εχω ειναι μεχρι 2Α δεν το βιαζομαι προσεχωωωωωωωωςςςςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## Manthosvf

Παιδια σχεδον το τελιωσα μου εμηνε να βαλο γραμματα και 2 ανεμηστηρια για να σταθεροποιησο την θερμοκρασια τον τιπ εβαλα προχηρα 1 τωρα που το ζοριζω και ολλα μια χαρα για 30λεπτα μου ξεφηγε λιγο το σπρεη μπωρη να το ξανα βαψο την προσοψη το κουτη ειναι μικρο γιαυτο λιγος χαμος στα καλοδια καλο για πρωτο μου ε  :Smile:  εμενα με αρεσε παντος  :Biggrin:

----------


## termagazis

μπραβο ωραιο ειναι μονο πολυ καλωδιομανι!!!κ τα οργανα πολυ ωραια.ετοιμα τα πηρες?

----------


## ikaros1978

ε λογικο ειναι.Ολες οι κατασκευες αυτου του ειδους το καλωδιομανη το εχουνε.Και εκει καλουμαστε εμεις να τα κανουμε οσο πιο πολυ συμμαζεμενα.
Μπραβο παντως Μανθο.Αντε καλοδουλευτο

----------


## termagazis

ενταξει απλα λιγο συμμαζεμα με ταϊραπ θελουν κ ειναι κομπλε!

----------


## Manthosvf

σας ευχαρηστω για τα καλα σας λογια ναι ετοιμα απο ebay 10-15 ευρο το ενα αν θυμαμαι καλα,,, καλωδια αχ αυτα τα καλωδια ειναι μικρος ο χωρος και φενονται πολλα εχω και της βατηκες αντιστασεις στην ψυκτρα πισω τωρα σκευτομαι που να βαλω τον μετασχιματιστη για τα ανεμηστηρακια  :Unsure:  με βλεπω να τα δουλευω με εξοτερικο αλλο τροφοδοτικο οσπου να αγορασο ενα μεγαλυτερο κουτι αν και ο μετασχιματισης που εχω μεσα του βγαζει αλλα 28 βολτ στο δευτερευον ειναι 2χ28βολτ 4χ4αμπερ τωρα γιατη βγαζει 6 ειναι αξιο απορια μ... αν εχετε καμια ιδεα δεκτη αν και τωρα σκευτομαι να παρω ενα μεγαλο κουτι που ειδα σημερα να το κανο 2χ0-30βολτ το τροφοδοτικο ομως θα ποιανη πολυ χωρο.. τσπ αν κανο κατη θα σας ενημερωσο γιατη σας ζαλησα και εγω ζαληστηκα  :Lol:  ευχαρηστω για τες πλεροφοριες  :Biggrin:  ηρθε η ωρα για ανοτερα κυκλωματα που εβαλα στο ματη πλλ  καληνυχτα..

----------


## termagazis

> σας ευχαρηστω για τα καλα σας λογια ναι ετοιμα απο ebay 10-15 ευρο το ενα αν θυμαμαι καλα,,, καλωδια αχ αυτα τα καλωδια ειναι μικρος ο χωρος και φενονται πολλα εχω και της βατηκες αντιστασεις στην ψυκτρα πισω τωρα σκευτομαι που να βαλω τον μετασχιματιστη για τα ανεμηστηρακια  με βλεπω να τα δουλευω με εξοτερικο αλλο τροφοδοτικο οσπου να αγορασο ενα μεγαλυτερο κουτι αν και ο μετασχιματισης που εχω μεσα του βγαζει αλλα 28 βολτ στο δευτερευον ειναι 2χ28βολτ 4χ4αμπερ τωρα γιατη βγαζει 6 ειναι αξιο απορια μ... αν εχετε καμια ιδεα δεκτη αν και τωρα σκευτομαι να παρω ενα μεγαλο κουτι που ειδα σημερα να το κανο 2χ0-30βολτ το τροφοδοτικο ομως θα ποιανη πολυ χωρο.. τσπ αν κανο κατη θα σας ενημερωσο γιατη σας ζαλησα και εγω ζαληστηκα  ευχαρηστω για τες πλεροφοριες  ηρθε η ωρα για ανοτερα κυκλωματα που εβαλα στο ματη πλλ καληνυχτα..



να προτεινω κατι για την τροφοδοσια του ανεμηστηρα.παρε τροφοδοσια απο την ανορθωση κ βαλε σκετο ενα lm317 με δυο αντιστασεις ισα να ρυθμισεις την ταση εξοδου κ τροφοδοτησε τον ανεμηστηρα με αυτο.κ ειναι κ μικρο κ το βαζεις ευκολα οπου θες.ακομα κ πανω στο ανεμιστηρακι μπορεις να το στερεωσεις αν δεν εχεις πολυ χωρο

----------


## tasos51

ikaros1978  υπαρχει σε παρακαλω το σχηματικο της πλακετας με τις αλλα γες που εκανες????

υγ. ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων

----------


## tasos51

κανεις ρε παιδια βοηθεια????

----------


## ikaros1978

Τασο δεν ειναι αναγκη να τις κανεις αν ειναι για ρευμα 'σχετικα' μικρο.Αλλα και τις αλλαγες αυτες δεν ειναι αναγκη να κανεις αλλη πλακετα

----------


## tasos51

ζηταω το σχηματικο της πλακετας γιατι 1ον το θελω για μεγαλο ρευμα και 2ον μου αρεσε η ιδεα να ειναι ολα σημαζεμενα σε μια πλακετα   (περισστεροι πυκνωτες η γεφυρα τα tip κτλ)    παρολα αυτα αν υπαρχει το σχηματικο της πλακετας με τις αλλαγες που εκανες και δεν σου κανει κοπο το θελω 
υγ. ευχαριστω

----------


## ikaros1978

ενταξει Τασο.μονο που αν δεν σε πειραζει να στο στειλω αυριο γιατι το εχω σε αλλο pc.και υποψιν ειναι σε express pcb .
Και παλι ομως θα σου πω οτι και για μεγαλο ρευμα η μαμα πλακετα ειναι οκ.

----------


## tasos51

ευχαριστω αλλα μου αρεσει η ιδεα να ειναι σημαζεμενα    και κατι ακομα το express pcb  ειναι προγραμα σχεδιασης ?????   σαν το eagle ας πουμε????

----------


## ikaros1978

ναι αλλα ειναι πολυ πιο απλο.κατεβασε το ειναι δωρεαν ...αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι expresspcb.com  ψαξτο λιγο δεν θυμαμαι.και καλο θα ηταν να το κανεις λιγο εξασκηση σε περιπτωση που θελεις να κανεις καμμια αλλαγη

----------


## tasos51

πραγματικα ακομα και αν εχο καποιες γνωσεις του eagle το express pcb ειναι παρα πολυ ευχρηστο προγραμματακι πολυ καλο

----------


## lacostas

Βαγγέλη ενδιαφέρομαι να φτιάξω το τροφοδοτικό σου επειδή φαίνεται πολύ ολοκληρωμένο και συμμαζεμένο! Αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα και έχεις την όρεξη, θα μπορούσες να μου στείλεις το τυπωμένο της πλακέτας και τη λίστα των εξαρτημάτων;;Ο μετασχηματιστής μου είναι στα 8Α και 32 V στο δευτερεύον, θα έχει πρόβλημα;

----------


## ikaros1978

ειναι πολλα τα 32V Κωστα.Πρεπει να πεσεις στα 28 το πολυ.Αν ειναι τοροειδης ευκολα αφαιρεις σπειρες.Αν ειναι τετραγωνος κλασσικος και μαλιστα παλιος....δυσκολα.Το τυπομενο καθως και ολες η πληροφοριες του κυκλωματος ειναι στο site .
http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje.../index_gr.html

----------


## lefteris_

ρε ξαδερφε?? τι τυχη να σε βρω εδω  μεσα?? τι κανεισ? ολα καλα?

----------


## ironda19

Παιδιά καλημέρα σε όλους σας  . Φιλοδοξώ να υλοποιήσω και γω το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό (ή τουλάχιστον θα προσπαθήσω)  για ρεύμα 10Α,   .  Οπότε δημιουργήθηκαν μερικές απορίες. 
  1) Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το   2Ν 2219*Α* ? Έχει κάποια διαφορά από το 2Ν2219 ? Ομοίως και για 2Ν 3055 *ST* , έχει διαφορά από το 2Ν 3055?
  2)Στα tip 3055 του σχεδίου του Βαγγέλη οι αντιστάσεις πόσο πρέπει να είναι ?

  Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά παιδιά.

----------


## ironda19

Παίδες , μια βοήθεια και σε ΄μενα τον άσχετο? :Rolleyes:

----------


## ironda19

τελικά το st στο 2Ν 3055 (ST) δηλώνει την εταιρεία? 
*ST MICROELECTRONICS*

----------


## RNR

Καλημέρα.
Πολύ καλή δουλειά. Μπράβο.

----------


## mitsos_20

φιλαρακι πολυ καλη κατασκευη θελω να μου στιλεις εναν φακελω με τα σχεματικα και το pcb αν μπορεις.. ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## kotsos___

> φιλαρακι πολυ καλη κατασκευη θελω να μου στιλεις εναν φακελω με τα σχεματικα και το pcb αν μπορεις.. ευχαριστω πολυ!



http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje.../index_gr.html

----------

